# Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?



## DEDE17 (28. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Es ist endlich soweit, mein kleiner Hochteich ist Fertig 
750l , 8 Goldfische und eine Bachlauffilterpumpe habe ich drin.

Problem : Jetzt nach ca. 2Wochen fängt das Wasser an trüb zu werden und man kann überhaupt nicht mehr auf den Grund gucken und die Fische sehen.

Was habt ihr für Lösungsvorschläge für mich? Vielleicht einen Durchlauffilter oder etwas mit Chemie das den Teich klar hält?

Mir geht es nur drum das man wieder vernünftig Fische gucken kann.

Ich habe ein paar Bilder gemacht und sie hochgeladen, damit Ihr euch das ganze besser vorstellen könnt.

Bitte um Eure Hilfe

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

hi Dominik,
willkommen im Forum.
Wie alt ist denn der Miniteich?
Lese ich das richtig, Teich fertiggestellt und gleich Fische eingesetzt?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Hallo Dominik,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ein Teich funktioniert nicht mit einer Pflanze und einer Springbrunnenpumpe.

Oberdrein hast Du noch Fisch drin.

In Deinem Profil steht 5000 Liter und der Teich hat 750 Liter. Was stimmt oder hast Du 2 Teiche?

Für das kleine Becken 8 Fische ist wirklich nicht OK. 

Wenn Du noch nen 2. Teich hast, siedel ein paar um. 
Dann mach erstmal ordentlich Pflanzen rein. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

... Du hast einen Hochteich. der friert durch im Winter. Heißt die Fische können da nichtbleiben. 

Mit Chemie wird am Teich nichts gelöst, sondern nur andere Probleme geschaffen. 


Sieht aber auf jeden Fall Schick aus, wie Du es gebaut hast, hat aber dennoch enorme Probleme der Teich.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Hi

Für diese Wassermenge sind 2 Goldfische das absolute Maximum. Ein Filter kann nur wenig in Bezug auf im Wasser gelöste Stoffe ausrichten. Auch gehen die Algen, die für die Trübung zuständig sind größtenteils durch.
Wie tief ist der Teich? Immerhin kann die Kälte nicht nur von oben, sondern auch von den Seiten her zum Gefrieren führen. Das engt den Überwinterungsraum noch mehr ein, Ich denke nicht, dass man die Fische im Winter darin lassen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Hallo Dominik,
der von Dir geschaffene Teich sieht wirklich schön aus, als Zierde, nicht als Lebensraum für Goldfische!

Bitte aktualisiere Dein Profil und nimm bitte die Fische daraus(Aus dem Teich), die haben darin leider kein schönes Leben.

Wenn die Fische draußen sind und der Teich etwas mehr bepflanzt ist, könnte das ein sehr schöner Anblick werden


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

@Wolfgang 
@Bayernhoschi 
@Eva-Maria 

Hör auf uns.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## flo88 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Grünes Wasser -> Schwebalgen ( Teichklima noch nicht in Ordnung) -> UVC-Klärer -> Lässt Schwebalgen verklumpen -> Durchlauffilter zur Filterung der Schwebalgen.

Du siehst, ohne Technik oder Chemie geht da kurzfristig kaum was ( Höchstens häufiger Wasserwechsel).

Bis sich das Teichklima bei einem kleinen Teich eingependelt hat dauert...... sehr lange..... Pflanzen müssen anwachsen, kein Überbesatz an Fischen, nicht so viel füttern etc....

Würde sogar behaupten, das mit Fischbesatz und ohne DLF ein biologisches Gleichgewicht kaum realisierbar ist. Warum?
Die Fische scheiden Kot/Urin aus -> Amoniak -> Nitrit -> Hier an der Stelle sollten die Bakterien aus dem Filter sein -> Umwandlung in Nitrat (Nährstoffe)

Du hast zwar bewegtes Wasser, ab wo sollen die Bakterien sich ansiedeln? An den Folienwänden? 

Thema Goldfische:

Pro __ Goldfisch 20-50 Liter.
Bei 8 Goldfischen käme ich auf 400 Liter. Würde theoretisch funktionieren. Praktisch würde ich den Besatz wegen er Wasserbelastung im Auge halten.

Winter: Wie hoch ist dein Teich? 50cm ? ( 1,2m x 1,2m x 0,5m -> 720 Liter)
Aufgrund der Bauweise würde ich dringend raten die Fische reinzuholen.....


----------



## Christine (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*



flo88 schrieb:


> Pro __ Goldfisch 20-50 Liter.



@flo Was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Angabe. Hör bitte auf, Anfängern solche Flöhe ins Ohr zu setzen. Selbst bei reiner Aquarienhaltung - was etwas völlig anderes als ein Teich ist - ist das für Goldfische viel zu wenig, auch dort werden heute pro Fisch mindestens 50, besser 100 Liter angesetzt.

Ansonsten kann ich mich den übrigen Vorrednern bzw. Schreibern nur anschließen - dieses Hochteichlein ist hübsch, aber für Goldfische völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Handwerklich mit Sicherheit gut gemacht - die "Miniteichler" sehen hier bestimmt Potential und was anderes als ich - für mich ist das ein Springbrunnen - mehr nicht - mit einem größeren Auffangbecken, wo man auch mal ne Gießkanne zum Befüllen reinhalten kann.
Auf Fischhaltung wäre ich hier beim besten Willen nicht gekommen - nicht mal mit anspruchsloseren Arten als den Goldis.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Hallo Dominik, 
als ich das Bild von Deinem Wasserbecken sah, kam mir spontan der Gedanke, dass das bestimmt ganz toll aussieht, wenn man das mit vielen blühenden Wasserpflanzen bestückt. 
Wenn Du dann noch einen alten Ast oder so etwas integrierst und unten ein paar Steine für unterschiedliche Etagen einbaust sowie von außen eine Art Aufgang/Brücke in das Becken, dann siedeln sich da bestimmt schnell alle möglichen Amphibien an und Du wirst dort buntes Treiben mit Schmetterlingen und Co an den Blühpflanzen haben. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das sieht toll aus, es gibt sehr viel zu sehen und Du brauchst keine Fische, die dort vermutlich wirklich sehr unglücklich sind. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Hi

 @ flo88

UV tötet nur die Mikroorganismen im freien Wasser, und zwar alle: nützliche wie unerwünschte. Die Leichen müssen erst mal zersetzt werden, was a) Sauerstoff kostet, b) neue Nährstoffe schafft. 
Natürlich können sich Bakterien der Stickstoff- Zersetzungsreihe auch an Teichwänden, Pflanzen und Steinen ansiedeln. Sie werden es überall tun, wo sie "ihr Futter" bekommen. Der Filter ist da nur im Idealfall eine Hilfe, nämlich wenn Wassermenge/Sauerstoffangebot und Verweildauer des Wassers ideale Werte haben. Außerdem ändern sich die Verhältnisse im Filter dauernd, je mehr er sich zusetzt und andere anaerobe Bakterien gewinnen die Oberhand. Er ist bestenfalls eine Ergänzung zu den externen Bakterienrasen. 
Aber auch UV und Filter würden bei einem 750 Liter Teich mit 8 Goldfischen das Algenproblem nicht in den Griff bekommen, während ein größerer Teich ganz ohne Technik auskommen kann. (Wie es hier viele praktizieren) Schwebealgen sind übrigens ein optisches und kein ökologisches Problem, auch sie liefern Sauerstoff, solange es nicht durch Verknappung eines Nährstoffes/CO2 zum Umkippen des Gewässers kommt. 
So ein kleiner Teich wäre ideal für Aquarienfische wie z.B. die Lebendgebärenden (Gambusia, Poecilia, Xiphophorus, Mollinesia) als "Sommerresidenz", Man kann einen solchen Teich ja auch leicht leeren und die Tiere im Aquarium überwintern.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## flo88 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

@ Blumenelse

Tatsächlich war die Angabe über das Wasservolumen für Goldfische aus einem Aquarium Forum.

" Als Faustregel wäre pro 1 cm Fisch (Gesamtlänge) ein Wasservolumen von 3 Litern zu beachten " (c)

Daher meine Rechnung. 

Wenn ich sehe, das Goldfische in Aquarien von 100-300 Litern gehalten werden haben sie es bei diesem Fall, _rein vom Volumen aus gesehen_,deutlich besser.

Ich stimmte zu, das 750l nicht optimal sind.

@ Limnos

Dein Beitrag über die Bakterien im Teich ist natürlich vollkommen richtig.

Aber der Ersteller dieses Threads fragte nach Lösungen für sein Algen Problem.

Deshalb mein Rat zur Technik  UVC + Filter( Für mögliche kurzfristige Erfolge)


----------



## chaotin (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Vielleicht darf ich an dieser Stelle diesen Link in die Runde werfen: KLICK


----------



## Moonlight (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser im 750l Teich , was tun?*

Hey Chaotin,

Du darfst ... aber der Themenersteller scheint nicht mehr an einer Lösung seines Problems interessiert zu sein 

Davon abgesehen, so toll ist der Link nicht. Ich hab nach dem 2. Punkt schon aufgehört zu lesen, da dort etwas von benötigten Teichmuscheln und Granulat drin steht.

Teichmuscheln brauchen Schmodder bzw. Bodengrund und gaaanz viel grünes Wasser zum Leben. Und Granulat ... nun ja, klingt nach Chemie und die hat gar nichts in einem Teich zu suchen.

Mandy


----------

